# Suche Assamblersim. Simple Assambler



## Marcus Gehring (27. November 2003)

Hi Leute

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer speziellen Software, die die Arbeitsweise von Assambler simuliert.

Der Name:  "Simple Assambler"
Die Plattform: XP

Der Grund: 
Unser Dozent verlangt Kenntnisse im Umgang mit diesem Programm,                       will uns aber nicht sagen wo man es aus dem Netz ziehen kann.   

Vielleicht kann mir da jemand einen guten Tip geben?


----------



## JoelH (28. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Marcus Gehring _
> *Vielleicht kann mir da jemand einen guten Tip geben? *


Naja, such dir einen gescheiten Dozenten !? Nee, mal im ernst, das ist ja total kindisch, sollt ihr programmeiren lernen oder im Internet suchen ?

Wie auch immer, haste vielleicht noch weitere Details ?  Assembler ist nämlich nicht einfach Assembler. Simuliet das Ding einen richtigen Prozessor oder einen Pseudoprozessor oder ..... Fragen über Fragen.

sowas vielleicht http://sourceforge.net/projects/spa/ ?


----------



## chibisuke (28. November 2003)

1.) Schreibt sich das Ass*e*mbler

2.) brauchst du zum Assembler programmieren keinen emulator sondern einen Assembler um es in maschinencode zu convertieren.
3.) Welche platform willst du programmieren? 
x86? i386? Z80? AT90S***? Motorola *****? VaX? und viele mehr...
4.) Welchen Dialekt hättest du gern?

Beispielsweise gibt auf der i386 plattform 4 gängige assembler... NASM, MASM, TASM und DJGPP jeder hatt dabei seinen eigenen Dialekt und man programmiert mit jedem ein wenig anders...


----------



## Marcus Gehring (28. November 2003)

Hy JoelH


Leider bringen hier mehrere Details gar nichts, da wir nur "Simple Assambler" nutzen sollen. 

Troztdem Danke!

by the way:  SourceForge.net rules 

     viva "Open Source"


----------



## Marcus Gehring (28. November 2003)

*x*

Hy chibisuke

Auch dir  Danke. 

Also Assembler

Ok, ich geh meinen Dozenten ausquetschen. 

und weg


----------

